# Trapping in Community waters?



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I have seen some muskrat in the community fishery by my house, and was wondering if there is any way I could obtain access to trap there. I'm pretty sure it's frozen over and that no one is still fishing it. Please let me know what the rule is about this!
Thanks, 
HunterTanner


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, so I found the answer to my own question. DWR said it is up to the city, each has varying regulations so contact them if you have a question similar to mine!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Good to know!


----------

